# Bear meat and   rbranstner



## jerseyhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

I  didn't want to jack the other thread so ,  How did/do you cook your bear? Same as you would Venison.?  We finally got a season again and  the odds are in my favor. Thanks in advance


----------



## bruno (Jul 13, 2010)

Just like venison but treat it very well in the field as you can ruin bear meat quickly. Skin it fast, get it quartered, keep it cold, keep it clean and good luck!! Check out my pic of this years New Mexico, archery monster, 452lbs!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 13, 2010)

And most importantly, don't forget to send me some.  lol


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 13, 2010)

We cooked our bear meat the same as venison. What we really like is just browning the bear meat in olive oil and some spices such as salt, pepper, onion/garlic powder and then dump Bushes Grilling Beans on them. We just love it that way and we started called it bear beans. We actually found we like the taste of the bear even better than venison. Clean it well and keep it cold and it will be great.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank You . Hopefully I can post the results come December.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 14, 2010)

jerseyhunter said:


> Thank You . Hopefully I can post the results come December.


If it where me I would donate the meat to a soup kitchen, cant stand bear, especially after skinning one, looks like a big fat dead man hanging there. I would mayby entertain the idea of making slim jims out of one but that is about it.


----------

